# Diagrama de tv Sankey clcd-3295j



## digitaljorge (Mar 3, 2018)

Fuente de voltaje , saber los números originales o diagrama , por favor , gracias.


----------



## argenis (Jul 13, 2018)

conseguiste el diagrama, yo tambien lo necesito


----------

